# 15 Practical Gift Ideas For Rv Enthusiasts



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is our blog entry for 15 holiday gift ideas for RV enthusiasts.

Oh...I finally figured out how to crop my image inside the Green Screen and then resize the video in Adobe Premier Elements, but unfortunately, it wasn't until the last section of the video. Now I can sit future back and still have Green Screen coverage.

Link to new Blog

Not into reading? Click here and jump right to the video.


----------

